
Follow Reddit from the Console - ajbatac
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/follow-reddit-from-the-console/
======
tigerthink
>I actually unsubscribed from all the default subreddits (politics, pics,
etc.) and subscribed to some 20 - 30 programming subreddits (like python,
erlang, compsci and many others).

Damn you! You're not meeting your time-wasting quotas!

~~~
cdr
I think you have it backwards - I had to just skip over most of the Reddit
dreck, until I customized it. Now it's a much nicer time sink.

------
pkrumins
Hey! Thanks for submitting! :)

